# EMINEM is siiiiiiiiiick!!!



## Mazar i Shariff (Oct 9, 2010)

I love Eminem's new Recovery Album. So glad he came outta his 6 yr slump and released his whole trio of albums (Encore, Relapse, Recovery). The artists that he is featuring on Recovery is badass! And of course, he is winning awards left & right again. Way to go Slim!

Anyone who's a big Eminem fan, 

 What's your favorite album of the three???

 What's your favorite Eminem song right now???

 My A's: Recovery, 'You're Never Over'


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 9, 2010)

Eminem is lame..sorry. i know "then why you in here?!?"..couldnt help myself. I liked eminem on his first two albums before he yelled so much and actually had some style.


----------



## dam612 (Oct 9, 2010)

love him old school, slim shady lp "im shady" prb fav song all time. Hes an amazing rapper and theres no need to diss his success^^. Yea he had some shitty music when he was dropping stupid shit like relapse and even encore sucked imo, but em even said he was fucked up on drugs and all during those cds(not like the first few cds those were all just weed, shroom and vicodine induced, and was just doing stupid music to laugh and sound funny but realized that style was wack-hence y he made the recovery cd and that shit is fresh, Cinderella man and 25to life are dope songs on that cd. Saw him in concertg w jayz at yankee stadium-shit was off the hook crazy fun-em had the stage for like 3hrs and jay closed out with like 2hrs or so on stage. dude knows how to put on a show, pissed ill never see them again together but glad i saw history. "ima motherfucking renegage!"


----------



## Mazar i Shariff (Oct 9, 2010)

Civil.Dis0bedience said:


> Eminem is lame..sorry. i know "then why you in here?!?"..couldnt help myself. I liked eminem on his first two albums before he yelled so much and actually had some style.


Guess it's all personal opinion, but if you listened to his lyrics and understood what he is truely saying, the screaming, impersonations, n whatnot are simply a part of his unique voice, style, & tone. 

Get off my thread, hater!  haha


----------



## dam612 (Oct 9, 2010)

Mazar i Shariff said:


> Guess it's all personal opinion, but if you listened to his lyrics and understood what he is truely saying, the screaming, impersonations, n whatnot are simply a part of his unique voice, style, & tone.
> 
> Get off my thread, hater!  haha


I love all his alter egos he plays in skits and shit and how he acts like the ppl on his song hahaha, i was quite bummed not to hear a ken kaniff skit on the new cd haha


----------



## Mazar i Shariff (Oct 9, 2010)

dam612 said:


> I love all his alter egos he plays in skits and shit and how he acts like the ppl on his song hahaha, i was quite bummed not to hear a ken kaniff skit on the new cd haha


Man, you saw him & Jay @ Yankee? That's fuckin sick! If I could I would have flown in for that concert. I bet that was an insane experience. Get fucked up for that concert? Easy to sneak blunts into Yankee for something like that? 

And ya some of that shit was whack on drugs, but overall, even his Relapse stuff was somewhat creative (some songs) ... but yea, funny shit that he came out and dissed his own album and was embarrassed to have won awards for all that he did like beautiful.

I'm Not Afraid, 25 to LIfe, No Love, Love the Way You Lie, You're Never Over, Cold Wind Blows, ... Such great songs!!!

Stay hard EM


----------



## dam612 (Oct 9, 2010)

Mazar i Shariff said:


> Man, you saw him & Jay @ Yankee? That's fuckin sick! If I could I would have flown in for that concert. I bet that was an insane experience. Get fucked up for that concert? Easy to sneak blunts into Yankee for something like that?
> 
> And ya some of that shit was whack on drugs, but overall, even his Relapse stuff was somewhat creative (some songs) ... but yea, funny shit that he came out and dissed his own album and was embarrassed to have won awards for all that he did like beautiful.
> 
> ...


Haha getting fucked up in an understatement, first i was wasted be4 i even got there, then 11$ 24oz yankee beers for the whole show, And man if i were to tell u how lax security was ude be shocked. No joke every metal detector was going crazy and saying "stop" above it but the guards kept shoving ppl through. I had about 3 fat ass L's already pre rolled packed in my glasses case ready to go + everyone around was blazing up so if u ran out just ask the guy next to you(wanted to cop some molly or E). Last night i was at the gorillaz concert at msg and security was even less lax there, I love how its just understood ppl will be smking pot and shit and no one cares, but im glad ppl refrain from smking cigs indoors, but bring on the weed.


----------



## Mazar i Shariff (Oct 9, 2010)

dam612 said:


> Haha getting fucked up in an understatement, first i was wasted be4 i even got there, then 11$ 24oz yankee beers for the whole show, And man if i were to tell u how lax security was ude be shocked. No joke every metal detector was going crazy and saying "stop" above it but the guards kept shoving ppl through. I had about 3 fat ass L's already pre rolled packed in my glasses case ready to go + everyone around was blazing up so if u ran out just ask the guy next to you(wanted to cop some molly or E). Last night i was at the gorillaz concert at msg and security was even less lax there, I love how its just understood ppl will be smking pot and shit and no one cares, but im glad ppl refrain from smking cigs indoors, but bring on the weed.


That's fuckin awesome homes! Props!

I saw a clip of him doing that show in LA recently and he had Rhianna come out and do Love the Way You Lie live with him. Was she in NY for that song or did they have it on track?

And ya lots of guys are pre-hired to work the doors not cause they have experience of doing the job before, but have an "understand" of what should be allowed n what shouldn't. And I'm sure with the size of Yankee vs personel there for something like that vs a baseball game where it's more honest & family orientated, they would have been overloaded had they tried to stop every single person. Ever seen drug sniffing dogs there? When I was in NY for my internship back in 2004, they still had crazy shit going on after 9/11 and I was riding the path train home and came up from the terminal @ Wall St Path Station, go up the escalator, & they had drug dogs and a 'walk the line' strip setup 20' long. I happened to be one of the random people chosen. I walk by the drug dog (luckily got off work so nothing on me) and then they said they i was walking infront of a facial recognition imaging. They were doing random scanning for terrorists/criminals and shit. It was crazy. Never seen security like that. JFK was tight on security when I was leaving. I just figured Yankee Stadium would be a lil more protected w/ that many people after my last experience in NY.


----------



## Mazar i Shariff (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh, and had you popped some E at that show, that would have been insane! I couldn't imagine what that'd be like @ an EM show


----------



## keller420 (Oct 9, 2010)

his old school stuff is sick but relapse and recovery are to commercial its just not what he is. I dont know what the songs called but it basically says I dont use drugs anymore but its okay im still as tweaked and badass as ever even though im now a law abiding citizen.


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 10, 2010)

Eminem blames drugs for his "weaker" cd's. Listen to the albums, they were made for young teens. He was "in his prime" when he was on all kinds of drugs. He just seems fake to me now.


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 10, 2010)

ps my 15 yr old sister thinks he's the best


----------



## homer371 (Oct 10, 2010)

Eminem is a lyrical genius. Perhaps the lyrical geniusest of them all.


----------



## swishatwista (Oct 10, 2010)

fuck em, go DRE


----------



## Mazar i Shariff (Oct 10, 2010)

Fuckin haters haha ... Now, I like Dre, but even he doesn't have this kinda record

*Eminem's awards - 2005*

Brit Award - Best International Male Solo Artist
American Music Award - Favorite Rap/Hip-Hop Male Artist
NRJ Radio Award - Best International Male Artist
Detroit Music Award - Outstanding National Major Label Recording for "Encore"
World Music Award - World's Best Selling Rap/Hip-hop Artist
Teen Choice Award - Choice Music Rap Artist
Teen Choice Award - Choice Music Rap Track for "Mockingbird"
World Music Award - World's Best Selling Pop/Rock Artist *Eminem's awards - 2004*

ASCAP Award - Most Performed Song from a Motion Picture;
(For the song "Lose Yourself") for 8 Mile (2002) shared with Luis Resto; Jeff Bass
Grammy Award - Best Male Rap Solo Performance - for "Lose Yourself"
Grammy Award - Best Rap Song (songwriter) for "Lose Yourself" *Eminem's awards - 2003*

American Music Award - Favorite Male Artist: Hip-Hop/R&B
American Music Award - Favorite Male Artist: Pop/Rock
American Music Award - Favorite Album: Hip-Hop/R&B
American Music Award - Favorite Album: Pop/Rock
Billboard Award - Best Album: "The Eminem Show" 
Billboard Award - Best Rap Album: "The Eminem Show"
Billboard Award - Best Album's Artist
Brit Award - Best International Album: The Eminem Show 
Brit Award - Best International Male Artist
Detroit Music Award - Best National Single: "Lose Yourself" 
Grammy - Best Rap Album of the Year: The Eminem Show
Grammy - Best Short Form Music Video: "Without Me" 
Juno Award - International rock album of the year: The Eminem Show
MTV Europe Music Award - Best Hip Hop
MTV Movie Award - Best Actor 
MTV Movie Award - Best Breakthrough Performance
MTV Video Music Award - Best Video From A Film: "Lose Yourself"
MuchMusic Award - Favorite International Artist
Oscar - Best Song From a Motion Picture: "Lose Yourself" 
People's Choice Award - Favorite Male Musical Performer
Swedish Hit Music Awards - Best Foreign Artist/Group*Eminem's awards - 2002*

MTV Europe Music Award - Best Male
MTV Europe Music Award- Best Hip Hop
MTV Europe Music Award - Best Album: "The Eminem Show"
MTV Video Music Award - Best Video Of The Year: "Without Me"
MTV Video Music Award - Best Male Video: "Without Me"
MTV Video Music Award - Best Rap Video: "Without Me"
MTV Video Music Award - Best Direction In A Video: "Without Me"*Eminem's awards - 2001*

Blockbuster Entertainment Award - Favorite Male Artist 
Blockbuster Entertainment Award - Favorite Rap Artist
Brit Award - Best International Male Artist
Detroit Music Award - Best National Album: The Marshall Mathers LP 
Detroit Music Award - Best National Single: "The Real Slim Shady" 
ESPN - Music Artist of the Year
Grammy - Best Rap Album of the Year: The Marshall Mathers LP 
Grammy - Best Rap Duo or Group (with Dr. Dre): "Forgot About Dre" 
Grammy - Best Rap Solo Performance: "The Real Slim Shady" 
Juno Award - Best Selling Album: The Marshall Mathers LP
MTV Europe Music Award - Best Hip-Hop Act
New Music Express Award - Best Hip Hop/Rap Act 
Playboy Poll Music Award - Best Music Video: "The Real Slim Shady" 
Playboy Poll Music Award - Best R&B/Rap Vocalist
Source Award - Best Video of the Year: "Stan"
World Music Award - World's Best Selling Rap Artist*Eminem's awards - 2000 *

Billboard Music Award - Best Maximum Vision Video: "The Real Slim Shady" 
Billboard Music Award - Best Rap/Hip Hop Clip of the Year: "The Real Slim Shady"
Blockbuster Entertainment Award - Favorite New Artist 
Detroit Music Award - Best National Album: The Slim Shady LP 
Grammy - Best Rap Solo Performance: "My Name Is"
Grammy - Best Rap Album: The Slim Shady LP
MTV Europe Music Award - Best Hip Hop Artist 
MTV Europe Music Award - Best Album: The Marshall Mathers LP 
MTV Video Music Award - Best Video of the Year:"The Real Slim Shady" 
MTV Video Music Award - Best Rap Video (with Dr. Dre): "Forgot About Dre" 
MTV Video Music Award - Best Male in a Video: "The Real Slim Shady"
Online Hip-Hop Award - Best Artist Website
Online Hip-Hop Award - Best New Artist
Online Hip-Hop Award - Hottest Music Video: "Guilty Conscience"
Music of Black Origin Award - Best Hip Hop Act
MuchMusic Video Award - People's Choice International Artist: "The Real Slim Shady"
Right On Magazine Award - Best Male Hip Hop Performer of the Year 
Source Award - Best Video of the Year: "Guilty Conscience" 
Source Award - Best Lyricist Of the Year
Virgin Megastore's Ericksson Muzik Award - Best Album*Eminem's awards - 1999*

Grammy - Best Rap Solo Performance: "My Name Is"
Grammy - Best Rap Album: The Slim Shady LP
MTV Europe Music Award - Best Hip-Hop Artist
MTV Video Music Award - Best New Artist: "My Name Is" *Eminem's awards - 1997*

Rap Olympics - 2nd Place
Wake Up Show - Freestyle Performer of the Year


----------



## DrFever (Oct 10, 2010)

eminem has done to rap as tiger woods did to golf theres no others that compare there simply the best i honestly can say there years ahead of there competitors


----------



## Mazar i Shariff (Oct 10, 2010)

DrFever said:


> eminem has done to rap as tiger woods did to golf theres no others that compare there simply the best i honestly can say there years ahead of there competitors


Hell ya bro, I agree!

I read an article the other day that phrased Eminem as "The Elvis of Rap/Hip-Hop" ... That takes a lot for someone to get that title, esp when hip-hop used to make it so hard for caucasians to get into the industry and rap. Eminem was one of the first few to break into that, and regardless of the Beastie Boys or that fag Vanilla Ice, Eminems success and the empire he has built with it by far passes up anything any success those other guys have ever achieved or built.


----------



## abudsmoker (Oct 10, 2010)

Reguardless of what you and i think of him he has done well for himself


----------



## homer371 (Oct 10, 2010)

Mazar i Shariff said:


> Hell ya bro, I agree!
> 
> I read an article the other day that phrased Eminem as "The Elvis of Rap/Hip-Hop" ... That takes a lot for someone to get that title, esp when hip-hop used to make it so hard for caucasians to get into the industry and rap. Eminem was one of the first few to break into that, and regardless of the Beastie Boys or that fag Vanilla Ice, Eminems success and the empire he has built with it by far passes up anything any success those other guys have ever achieved or built.



eminem was aware of that comparison back in 2002... "though i'm not the first king of controversy, i am the worst thing since elvis presley, to do black music so selfishly, and use it to get my self wealthy".


----------



## DrFever (Oct 12, 2010)

well jus think this song probably gave him all the awards again lmao he rocks 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uelHwf8o7_U&ob=av2e


----------



## Blutigeroo (Oct 12, 2010)

Eminem is a BITCH 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlCh35_VS_s


----------



## Mazar i Shariff (Oct 12, 2010)

Blutigeroo said:


> Eminem is a BITCH
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlCh35_VS_s


That's the lamest diss I've ever seen ... hahahaha what a loser

Any lameass can write shit like that. Took no skill, the beat has no flare to it. and Eminem IS hard & from the hood of Detroit. Just cuz he isn't from NY he ain't hard? Oh, I guess Snoop Dogg must be hard. Cuz he's from CALIFORNIA. hahaha

I just saw Blutigeroo has 17 posts haha makes sense


----------



## TOMMYPARTYS (Oct 12, 2010)

eminem is a great lyrical rapper!

but have to disagree with you on the being "hard" part and him being from the hood. He might have been brought up in a broke down trailer park ghetto neighborhood, but you have to look at the satistics of what hood/city your reppin. 

Compton/Long Beach/South Central have the biggest murder rate in the entire country... with South Los Angeles being the highest.

Snoop dogg reps long beach
Eazy E was repppin Compton
Ice cube reps Compton & south central (born compton raised in south central)
tupac was reppin the entire west coast (we call that being a RYDER Thug life) even shooting an undercover cop coming out of a bar.

^^^^^^^^^^^^ this foo's are hard! they talk/rap/rep the streets.

Eminem along with lil wayne are studio gangster who make millions just for there lyrical gift. Only Artist I respect is Drake from Cash money record since he just reppin himself and rappin about pussy.

just my 2cents


----------



## JrOne424 (Oct 13, 2010)

I can't decide what is his best song... but.. he is soooooo dayum SICK!


----------



## Mazar i Shariff (Oct 13, 2010)

JrOne424 said:


> I can't decide what is his best song... but.. he is soooooo dayum SICK!


That's what I'm saying!

So many badass songs, I can't choose either


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 13, 2010)

hey man im a huge EM. fan as well,
i think all the albums are the best cant make one the #1.


----------



## zhn0k (Oct 13, 2010)

*i bet most of you have never heard this:

*[video=youtube;E-BEEIfn2M0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-BEEIfn2M0[/video]


----------



## Mazar i Shariff (Oct 13, 2010)

Not bad man ... I like the beat & scratching


----------



## Cannabolic (Oct 15, 2010)

Em is the man...............period


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 15, 2010)

Eminems first couple of albums were the shit now he sucks ALL THAT SHIT I HEAR ON THE RADIO SUCKS!!!!!


----------



## bigslama912 (Oct 16, 2010)

The Eminem show is easily my favorite album. My favorite song at this time is tied between spacebound and your never over.

The ONLY songs I don't like from eminem is when he used that stupid accent. Luckily he has told us that he is done with that


----------



## Mazar i Shariff (Oct 16, 2010)

bigslama912 said:


> The Eminem show is easily my favorite album. My favorite song at this time is tied between spacebound and your never over.
> 
> The ONLY songs I don't like from eminem is when he used that stupid accent. Luckily he has told us that he is done with that


You're Never Over has to be THE BEST tribute song ever ...

For you, Imma write the sickest rhyme of my life
So sick it'll blow up the mic
It'll put the dyna in mite, yeah
...

He throws so many witty lines in that song on top of the cool meaningful lyrics about his homeboy and how it effected him. I just can relate to some of his bad habits tho, so the fact that he's talking about how he really lost it and even was on a ER table O.D.'n one night really shows how far he took it. The Elvis of hip-hop almost died the same was as Elvis. Pill overdose. But it's been nice to see him rise above all his shit and make things right. And I just saw he is tied for most VMA nominations this year. You KNOW he'll take down 4/5 of those, if not ALL.


----------



## bigslama912 (Oct 16, 2010)

Mazar i Shariff said:


> ...And I just saw he is tied for most VMA nominations this year. You KNOW he'll take down 4/5 of those, if not ALL.




I couldnt agree more.


----------



## Mazar i Shariff (Oct 20, 2010)

I need to goto one of his shows soon. I'm sure I missed my opportunity for this year (his LA show a couple months ago would have been sick and would have included the Barbados beauty, Rhianna). I'm sure I can find a close concert to goto next year. Just wish he'd hit up The Gorge outside Portland, OR!!! Heard that and Redrocks outside Denver are two of the best natural amphitheatre venues for summer concerts.


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 20, 2010)

I don't like Eminem and don't think he's that great.


C C C C C C COMBO BREAKKERRRRRR


----------



## Mazar i Shariff (Oct 20, 2010)

poonjoon said:


> I don't like Eminem and don't think he's that great.
> 
> 
> C C C C C C COMBO BREAKKERRRRRR


I love it ... If i see something I don't like in the title, I don't even bother clicking and reading the thread. You Eminem haters must be losers and have nothing better than to do than to read a thread about shit you claim to not even like. Pretty sad. Go get a life n stop hatin!

Mazar


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 20, 2010)

Mazar i Shariff said:


> I love it ... If i see something I don't like in the title, I don't even bother clicking and reading the thread. You Eminem haters must be losers and have nothing better than to do than to read a thread about shit you claim to not even like. Pretty sad. Go get a life n stop hatin!
> 
> Mazar


I don't hate Eminem. I didn't say I hate Eminem. Why can't I post on a thread that contains opinions different than mine? Many of the posters in this thread state they like Eminem. I wrote that I didn't and I don't think he's that great. That's great you don't read things you don't like; I don't see why I'm not allowed to or why it's looked down upon.

I'm not hating. I'm not a hater. I dislike his music and think he's overrated.


----------



## Mazar i Shariff (Oct 20, 2010)

poonjoon said:


> I don't hate Eminem. I didn't say I hate Eminem. Why can't I post on a thread that contains opinions different than mine? Many of the posters in this thread state they like Eminem. I wrote that I didn't and I don't think he's that great. That's great you don't read things you don't like; I don't see why I'm not allowed to or why it's looked down upon.
> 
> I'm not hating. I'm not a hater. I dislike his music and think he's overrated.


I guess when I wrote this thread I was expecting more of a POSITIVE reaction and only hear bumps from Em fans. I'm not looking to check my thread where I'm looking for shoutouts, only to find someone is dissin him. If you read my first post, my question that started this thread was what was your favorite album of his last 3 that came out since he went away for 6 years, and what was your favorite song? I don't recall asking what peoples opinions were and whether or not the liked him, because it was written for people WHO ALREADY DO LIKE HIM! I'm done wasting my time on this tho. Peace! Enjoy listening to your Lady Gaga CD's!  haha


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 20, 2010)

You know, I don't even like rap and I like Eminem. I don't like labeling myself as a fan of a particular artist because I like one or two songs because I know how it looks to longterm, back-catalogue-shipping hardcore fans. However, as I browse iPod I find myself thinking 'shit! I love this song! I forgot' and then subsequently 'Imma go buy the rest of that album because I love those songs too. MUST HAVE!'. Yeah I realised I really really like Eminem. I love how he's so softly spoken in interviews, cute ^^ But yeah, I love the unique sound of his voice, the hooks he comes up with, the structure and pacing of the narrative in his rap and balancing the descriptive content. Just amazing. One of few people in the music industry I truly respect. I don't really like jumping on the bandwagon because he's popular and mainstream but it'd be stupid to say I hate him for the sake of being 'individual'.


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 20, 2010)

Mazar i Shariff said:


> I guess when I wrote this thread I was expecting more of a POSITIVE reaction and only hear bumps from Em fans. I'm not looking to check my thread where I'm looking for shoutouts, only to find someone is dissin him. If you read my first post, my question that started this thread was what was your favorite album of his last 3 that came out since he went away for 6 years, and what was your favorite song? I don't recall asking what peoples opinions were and whether or not the liked him, because it was written for people WHO ALREADY DO LIKE HIM! I'm done wasting my time on this tho. Peace! Enjoy listening to your Lady Gaga CD's!  haha


I didn't realize you were so sensitive to opposition. 

I didn't like any of the last 3 albums, I actually liked his mixtape better than any of the new three albums. The American Nightmare mixtape, in my opinion, is better. Out of all of his albums so far, I'd have to say Marshall Mathers is the best album he released. 

Eminem, in my opinion, is overrated. I've loved hip hop all my life and I was judging Eminem's skills as a hip hop artist in the world of hip hop. I don't know where you got Lady Gaga from.


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 22, 2010)

poonjoon said:


> I didn't realize you were so sensitive to opposition.
> 
> I didn't like any of the last 3 albums, I actually liked his mixtape better than any of the new three albums. The American Nightmare mixtape, in my opinion, is better. Out of all of his albums so far, I'd have to say Marshall Mathers is the best album he released.
> 
> Eminem, in my opinion, is overrated. I've loved hip hop all my life and I was judging Eminem's skills as a hip hop artist in the world of hip hop. I don't know where you got Lady Gaga from.


you say you dont like him but yet you have listened to all his music. and no not over rated just one of the best now lil wayne is much over rated. and em has some of the most mc skills. even soem one who doesnt like rap can see he is one of the greatest of all times


----------



## guy incognito (Oct 22, 2010)

Eminem is dope. Amazing lyricist. I like all his shit. right now "25 to life" blows me away. Must have listened to that song 300 times, and I STILL can rock it. In fact its in my car. Track 12. Skip back. Track 12. Skip back. Track 12. Skip back. Track 12. Skip back. Track 12. Skip back. Track 12. Skip back. Track 12. Skip back. Track 12. Skip back. Track 12. Skip back. Track 12.


----------



## Mazar i Shariff (Oct 22, 2010)

guy incognito said:


> Eminem is dope. Amazing lyricist. I like all his shit. right now "25 to life" blows me away. Must have listened to that song 300 times, and I STILL can rock it. In fact its in my car. Track 12. Skip back. Track 12. Skip back. Track 12. Skip back. Track 12. Skip back. Track 12. Skip back. Track 12. Skip back. Track 12. Skip back. Track 12. Skip back. Track 12. Skip back. Track 12.


Hell yea brotha

Now I know we said things, did things, that we didn't mean
And we fall back into the same patterns, same routine
But your tempers just as bad as mine is, you're the same as me
When it comes to love you're just as blinded ...

=)

RHINNA IS SOOOOOOO FUCKING HOT, TOO!!!


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 26, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> you say you dont like him but yet you have listened to all his music. and no not over rated just one of the best now lil wayne is much over rated. and em has some of the most mc skills. even soem one who doesnt like rap can see he is one of the greatest of all times


yeah because i don't think an artist should be judged without listening or looking at his/her work. 

i don't hate him and i don't think he sucks. personally, i don't enjoy his music very much so i can't help but think he's overrated in terms of hip hop.


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 27, 2010)

poonjoon said:


> yeah because i don't think an artist should be judged without listening or looking at his/her work.
> 
> i don't hate him and i don't think he sucks. personally, i don't enjoy his music very much so i can't help but think he's overrated in terms of hip hop.


thats cool, you are very well entitled to your opinions and what you think. im not here to argue about it.


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 27, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> thats cool, you are very well entitled to your opinions and what you think. im not here to argue about it.


that's cool too..wasn't trying to come in here and hate

but i really wanted to say "cc cc c c c c combo breakerrrr" so i made a post lol


----------



## sagensour (Oct 27, 2010)

Eminem is a great lyracist. Great imagination. Voice for songs and singing, not so good. Most of his raps are poppin though. I listen to the new album almost every night wen watering.


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 30, 2010)

sagensour said:


> Eminem is a great lyracist. Great imagination. Voice for songs and singing, not so good. Most of his raps are poppin though. I listen to the new album almost every night wen watering.


i like his new album along with them all. his new album is defiantly eminem and not slim shady rapping though


----------

